#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Open pit mine, planning and design

## eischifa

Dear collegues
I need help you...
I would like to read this book 
:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
this is a book very far from the egpet "policies's" :Wink: 


...anyone have this to share?
thank youSee More: Open pit mine, planning and design

----------


## amitabh15

Did you find this book at all? If you did could you post a link of the pdf. I would really like to read this book.

----------


## abdersaihi

Hi 

For this book and others (for example Blasting for the autor Hustrulid) see the link below:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good luck

----------

